# Puppy 15 weeks



## Kyle Scott (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi my name is Kyle I am new here. I have a puppy that I am training to duck hunt with.This is my first dog as an adult and am training myself. We are working on heeling which is going well. I feel he has got sit real well. The come is hit and miss just depends on the situation. My question is he retrieves toys inside the house brings to me. After we are done working on basic training oustide I will take a scented bumper and throw it he will bring it back one time to me and then pays no attention to it. Am I moving to fast with trying to get him to retrieve. Looking for some guidance anything would be appreciative


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Kyle, moving from inside (very familiar surroundings) to outside (big exciting, distracting world) is a big step for a puppy. Be sure and do your retrieve practicing FIRST, then obedience. You want the retrieving to be the freshest, most exciting thing of the session, not the last thing when the puppy is tired and bored.
Second, have you tried birds or bird wings with him yet? 
I would recommend Jackie Merten's "Sound Beginnings" DVD very much.
Best of luck,


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Jackie Mertens is an excellent way to start and well worth the money. Bill Hillman's puppy training is a really good one also and the one I am using. Little pricey but the results I am getting is amazing. Jackie Mertens is a must have if you can't swing the coin for Hillman. Start your retreving in the hallway and make it fun and do not take it away immediately. Pet,praise make a big fuss out of how good a dog he is. Get him bring it to you inside to the point he is a pest. Then take it outside. If it's sound (retrieving) inside chances are it will be outside also. Ease off OB that's easy to take care of later,just tone it down a bit but make it fun. Make him feel like he is the best puppy ever to walk the planet.
I will pet,praise and scruff mine up for a up for bit before I take it from him and sometimes don't take it, and wait for him to come back to me with it again. 
Good Luck with your pup, they are kick. Any questions post up somebody here can point you in the right direction.
It would be a good idea to get him on a pigeon pretty quick.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Goldens don't do a very good retrieve until they hit about 10 months. Before then things are just too exciting outside. They almost always do well inside but there is too much going on outside to focus that puppy brain. 

Keep working on it but definitely keep it exciting and fun. Experiment with different objects too - cosmo will retrieve a tennis ball consistently but not too much else, even at 15 months old.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> Goldens don't do a very good retrieve until they hit about 10 months


That's not exactly true, mine have all been retrieving at *around 10 weeks*. This one at *8 weeks*. Depends on the pup and how you train them.


----------



## Kyle Scott (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the positive responds. He is real smart alot further alon then the golden I had as a kid. I will look into that DVD and pigeons and make retribes first before ob. When I get to work tommorow w
I will have to post pics of him on lake Conroe yesterday swimming around


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

That's good he's already in the water swimming on his own. Where did you get him. I have some friends down there I used to train with. I will see if they know where you can get some pigeons. Thought there was a guy in Cleveland or Livingston that raises them.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum! We have lots of puppies around the same age working towards the field. Mine just turned 3 months old Friday and is doing nice retrieves though he will get distracted sometimes, that is why he ALWAYS has a check line on him when working in the yard...Keep us posted and most of all have FUN with your puppy.

Also, if you are interested in renting DVDs instead of buying them, check out BowWowFlix.com I know they have Jackie Mertans, and all of Lardy's stuff but not Hillmans....Yet.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> Goldens don't do a very good retrieve until they hit about 10 months.


 
Ten months? :uhoh: I think thats a little off.

This one is retrieving a full grown frozen pheasant at nine weeks.
http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k99/Swampcollie/goose2.jpg


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I meant ready for trials retrieving.


----------



## Kyle Scott (Jun 28, 2011)

Radarsdad said:


> That's good he's already in the water swimming on his own. Where did you get him. I have some friends down there I used to train with. I will see if they know where you can get some pigeons. Thought there was a guy in Cleveland or Livingston that raises them.


I got him in Cleveland from Don Barnett Liberty pups. That would be cool on the pigeons


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Kyle

I have a young girl she is 9 months today. She was 'slow' on picking up the idea of retrieving. I was worried I was doing something wrong. I am a newbie at this. I was told keep it simple keep it fun, and she will get it and let me tell you she is a RETRIEVING FOOL now. Don't put pressure on your pup, keep it a game and your puppy will want to play. I also agree do the retrieves first, then the obedience. Or do them in separate sessions hours apart from one another. 

Enjoy your pup, and welcome to the board. :wavey:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We've had one of each. Jack was a very avid retriever from 9 weeks, but Chloe (almost 1 year) just became interested in it about a month or two ago. She really loves it now, but we worked on making it super fun for her by throwing it right after she returns to us. No attempt at any commands (i.e. heeling, sit, etc) at that point except "leave it." It's really helped get her excited about it.


----------

